# 3x3x7 Havoc Method



## HavoCentral (Jan 1, 2011)

This is a step by step guide to solving a 3x3x7 and 3x3x5 the way I solve them.

After solving my 3x3x7 the first time, I looked for tutorials on how to solve it to see if I could find a more efficient way. But all of the videos I watched had a lot of redundant steps to them.

My method is quite simple and can be done with 5 algorithms, depending on what you consider an algorithm. The basis of the method is reduction, where you reduce the amount of pieces by solving multiple pieces at a time.

The steps are:

1) Solve the 3x3 parts
a) Solve the cross using any 4 oriented edges on the bottom layer.
b) Insert the middle layer edges into their correct slots along with any corner correctly oriented.
c) Perform OLL, making the top layer turnable.
2) Bottom three layers.
a) Solve the bottom edges(1 Algorithm)
b) Solve the bottom corners(1 Algorithm)
c) Fix the middle layer edges if needed(1 Algorithm)
3) Top three layers
a) Solve all the top corners(1 Algorithm)
b) Fix possible parity (1 Algorithms - Same as 2a)
c) Solve all the top edges(1 Algorithm)

When I say 1 Algorithm, I do not mean in literally one algorithm. I mean only one algorithm is needed to learn to solve the step. For step 2, I do not consider those algorithms, but some people would so I counted them as well. Besides step 1, which is pretty self explanatory, I will explain each part a little more detailed.

2a - (L R' F2 L' R') By using that algorithm, you move edges to the top layer and complete the edge in the top layers, then repeat that alg to move it into its correct slot.
2b - (R2 U R2 U' R2) Using that alg, you do the same as step 2a but with the corners. This step is by far the hardest step for me, since there are two possible corner pieces unlike the edges.

3a - Using any 3-cycle clockwise corner algorithm, solve all three layers corners by applying the alg twice.
3b - Using the alg from 2a, fix any parity that has occured, if it has.
3c - Using any 3-cycle counter clockwise edge algorithm, solve the top three layers edges, by applying the alg twice.(occasionally three times is needed.

Videos:
Part 1 - Bottom Layers
Part 2 - Top layers(simplified version)
Part 3 - Will be dedicated to the last three layers only and how to solve them in as little as four algs. I am currently finishing up my notes on the edges and will make a video as soon as I am done.
Corners
Parity
Edges


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2011)

I think this is a pretty standard method, but it would be cool to see a good tutorial video.


----------



## HavoCentral (Jan 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I think this is a pretty standard method, but it would be cool to see a good tutorial video.


 
I watched the few solve videos on youtube and a few of the tutorials and saw none like this. But I did not watch them all, so they could be out there.
The main reason I decided to figure out my own method was because the tutorial I watched, had some long algs, and I didn't feel like learning them. lol
With this method, assuming you know how to solve a 3x3, you should already know all the algs needed.

I believe 30-45 seconds solves are possible with this.


----------



## HavoCentral (Jan 24, 2011)

The Final videos are uploading right now. They are more detailed versions of the part 2 video split into the three parts listed in OP. corners, parity, and edges.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 24, 2011)

I solve the outside as if it's a 3x3x3, then intuitively correct the centres then solve the edges like the final 4 dredges of a 7x7x7.


----------



## HavoCentral (Jan 25, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> I solve the outside as if it's a 3x3x3, then intuitively correct the centres then solve the edges like the final 4 dredges of a 7x7x7.


 
Don't know how 7x7 Last 4 edges works, without having edges in the top layer.. lol

New video links added in OP.


----------



## ConnorB (Oct 14, 2013)

HavoCental, I could really use your help, or anybodies help. 

I followed your tuts and guide and have got to this same part frequently.




I always have these last two switched and I don't know how to fix them. 

Those are green/orange
and
green/red

Thanks


----------

